# Got another AR.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I picked up this Del Ton Echo 316H the other day, and took it to the range yesterday. I put a set of BUIS on it, and a SIG Romeo RD sight....they work great. I also picked up a Nickle Boron coated Aero M-16 profile BCG to go as an extra for it. It runs the standard AR-15 one good, and this one a bit better. I like Del Ton rifles.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice AR. Really looks a shooter. Good choice.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Lets just say it seems to shoot better than my 55 year old eyes do....sigh.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Ever consider Beretta CX4? IF I wanted a pistol caliber carbine, that would be interesting at less than $8 bills. Trouble is as Dad said, " No mon, no fun". 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

